# Waiting for Sammy



## ahowey472 (Dec 16, 2012)

I am just home from the hospital. I had surgery on the 25th. While I was gone my sons girlfriend took Sammy to her house to take care of him. My sons just left to pick him up. I missed my little guy. 
I had pictures of him on my Nook and the nurses all thought he was so cute. A couple even asked where they could find a breeder. I directed them to this site before they make any final decisions.
My 2 pekingese will be jealous. Sammy can lay on my lap and not hurt my belly. I just let them next to me for now.


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad you are ok and get to have your baby back soon  I am a fellow Pekingese slave :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so glad you are home to recover with your furry and quilled ones!!!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Get well soon. Animals help with that!


----------



## ahowey472 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sammy is home and doing well. I was never awake when he was on the wheel. I have not been sleeping to well and last night I heard him on the wheel. I quietly crept up to the cage. He knew I was there and started huffing at me. He didn't want to be watched. He didn't run after that either.


----------

